# weekend trip



## Tifa'sHuman (Feb 13, 2015)

So it just dawned on me that in a month in a half I'm going on a weekend trip with a bunch of friends. The hotel we are staying at isn't pet friendly but of I decide to take her I would call and see if they'd allow me to bring a caged animal. I honestly don't think my boyfriend's mom (who takes the dog) will be willing to pick her up and give her the attention she needs. So do you guys think I should find a way to bring her with me? Or since it's just 2 or 3 days just have faith she'll get attention and won't be too upset about everything.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, you've got some time to find a reasonable solution. Travel can be rather stressful for some hedgies, and for such a short trip I personally wouldn't want to drag my baby along.

I would start asking around people that you trust to see if anyone is willing to come by and do the food/water/cleaning and attention thing. There's plenty of time to teach someone that's willing to learn how to handle her.

The other thing to consider is if you'll be in a state where hedgehogs are illegal. While that's not likely to be a problem, it could be and would totally suck if she were to be confiscated. 

However, if taking her with you ends up being the best solution, the key is to be prepared. You'll need to bring enough food, enough bedding, you'll need to be able to maintain her cage temperature, you'll need the name and number of vets in the area you'll be in just incase she needs attention, as well as ways to deal with poop and piddle.


----------

